# Garlatti Vintage Road Bike



## modernretrorider (Aug 19, 2006)

I use to go by another name but changed it cause the name I use now better suits me and my riding. I hope my post helps someone since the first time I did a search on here for Garlatti Bike and asked a question I got nothing but these know it all no life jerks who think every post is a scam and there opinion is the bible. Anyway hope my post helps some one like me.This is not to bring attention to a ebay auction. This is a post about a bike I bought and had no luck finding info about when I bought it. Im not sure of the model year but for those looking on ebay the Vintage Garlatti bikes are friction shift meaning you dont have the clicking between gears and makes it alittle harder till you learn. I had my friend go over my Garlatti since he is a local wrench and he said he likes it although it was a entry level bike back then but really liked some of the stuff like the matchbox derailuer on the front and also the rear one. The brakes are center pull and they have good clearance and also are very strong. A down side is the bike are heavy and my guess is 28 to 30 pounds since all is steel even crank. The wheels are steel with indentions but when wet will be useless. You cant change over to 700 series wheels cause the brakes want go down that far. Also the brakes sing because of the indentions so i am going to get new wheels but cheap ones. My bike is a 61 cm and fits me nicely so I can ride more upright but the handlebars are narrow and the seatpost clamp is junk. The 27 1 1/4 are nice since they take up alot of the bumps. The brazing isnt that great but its a low price built bike so thats ok. Overall I am happy with the bike but the shifting is tuff. But from what componets are on the bike is is a 70's model year and also the water bottole cage has a latch to keep it from bouncing out on ruff roads and also had a lid for drinking and a lid for sprinleing water on your self. Hope this helps your decision since there poping up more and more. Also dont really care what the snobs here think. Just those who ride them or are looking. One more thing and that is had to change the cables because they were binding up.

<center>
<img src="https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h184/eddiesview/bb_3.jpg" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"><br><br>
</center>


----------

